# Where to purchase gifts for portugal residents



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am an american and have a friend that lives in Lisboa. I am trying to figure out where the best place to order presents is? If I call a business in Lisbon will they accept my Visa?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

No reason why not! Perhaps you could try El Corte Inglés: moda, acessórios, casa, electrónica, informática, supermercado, desporto, viagens... and shop from their online shop.

El Corte Ingles is a store whit a huge selection bith food and dry goods.

Happy Shopping


----------

